# bench press



## UFC rocks (Jan 2, 2008)

i have a few questions on bench press.

1) were do you bring the bar to, to work the chest as much as you can, i bring it to about 1" above the nipples, this is were i feel it in the chest the most, is this the correct place to lower it to to work the chest the most. 

2) can you increase you bench press without doing bench press. bench press is a compound exercise so it works the chest, triceps, shoulder. if a start doing shoulder press (wich works the shoulders and triceps) and dips (which works the chest and triceps) and then after a few weeks go back to bench press will it increase, because all the muscle being worked in bench press are still being worked. 

3) i dont want to get into a big debate about muscle speration. because i haven't been doing weight lifting for that long, so for now i am just sticking with flat presses. will this still work the upper part of the chest, and then after a while i will properly start doing incline presses.

thanks in advance for any replys.


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Go to Bodybuilding.com - #1 Exercises Guide - Over 300 Exercises! and check the description.
2. If you do it right, yes. For instance, you can use Dips, Flat Bench Barbell Press, and Inclined Bench Dumbbell Press to vary. The latter gives you more range of motion, which is why you won't be able to lift the same weight as you do with the Flat Bench Barbell Press. But it can make a difference with your next 1 RM attempt. The Dips are great as they hit the outer part of the chest more and are cruel to your triceps.
3. Don't worry about muscle separation. The Flat Bench Barbell Press works your chest quite well. But try other variations - they can be interesting, too.


----------



## UFC rocks (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 3, 2008)

1) safe and proper form is bar to about your nipples. If you don't care about long term shoulder healthy and want most chest recruitment, bring the bar to your neck. 

2) you're correct. Bigger pressing muscles, bigger bench.

3) using different angles to hit your chest will stimulate most hyperthrophy. You can't train your upper chest though, emphasize it at most.


----------



## UFC rocks (Jan 4, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> 1)
> 
> You can't train your upper chest though, emphasize it at most.



this is what i ment, i know i cant work the upper chest alone and can only emphasize it more from incline presses and flys. what i was asking was that do you think i should just shick to falt presses and flys for now and maybe in about a year start doing incline. because i am quiet new to weight lifting can i get a well developed chest includeing the upper chest just from fat work for now, and then later on down the line start doing incline work. thanks for the reply.


----------



## tommy86 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am new to bodybuilding and wondered if anyone can tell me how to reduce the fat from my arms and stomach and turn that into muscle?

What exercises i should do, i do weight lifting now, but nothin too heavy, rest assured i think i can lift something heavier, i am quite strong as it is


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 4, 2008)

tommy86 said:


> I am new to bodybuilding and wondered if anyone can tell me how to reduce the fat from my arms and stomach and turn that into muscle?
> 
> What exercises i should do, i do weight lifting now, but nothin too heavy, rest assured i think i can lift something heavier, i am quite strong as it is



You cannot reduce fat from certain body parts, neither can you turn fat into muscle. You must burn more calories than you eat to get the fat off.

You should read the stickies. To get more muscle, you must lift more, period.

It would be better if you started your own thread if you have a question because people don't like it that much if their thread gets hijacked.


----------



## UFC rocks (Jan 4, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> this is what i ment, i know i cant work the upper chest alone and can only emphasize it more from incline presses and flys. what i was asking was that do you think i should just shick to falt presses and flys for now and maybe in about a year start doing incline. because i am quiet new to weight lifting can i get a well developed chest includeing the upper chest just from fat work for now, and then later on down the line start doing incline work. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

tommy86 said:


> I am new to bodybuilding and wondered if anyone can tell me how to reduce the fat from my arms and stomach and turn that into muscle?
> 
> What exercises i should do, i do weight lifting now, but nothin too heavy, rest assured i think i can lift something heavier, i am quite strong as it is



You actually can turn fat into muscle if you train regularly. Here???s a beginner program:
Monday ??? Chest, shoulders, triceps
1.	Bench press: 1 w/u, 3 x 5-10
2.	Incline press: 3 x 8-10
3.	DB pullover: 3 x 10-12
4.	BB shoulder press: 1 w/u, 3 x 5-10
5.	DB lateral raise: 3 x 8-10
6.	DB front raise: 3 x 8-10
7.	Close-grip press: 1 w/u, 3 x 6-8
8.	Lying extension: 3 x 6-8
9.	Pushdown: 3 x 6-8
Tuesday ??? Back, biceps
1.	Deadlift: 1 w/u, 3 x 4-12
2.	Bent row: 1 w/u, 3 x 6-12
3.	Pullup: 3 x 10-12
4.	BB curl: 1 w/u, 3 x 6-10
5.	DB curl: 3 x 6-10
6.	Concentration curl: 3 x 6-10
Wednesday ??? Off
Thursday ??? Legs, abs
1.	BB squat: 1 w/u, 3 x 4-12
2.	Hack squat: 3 x 8-12
3.	Leg extension: 3 x 10-12
4.	Leg curl: 3 x 10-12
5.	Seated calf raise: 3 x 10-12
6.	Standing calf raise: 3 x 10-12
7.	Situp: 3 x failure
8.	Leg raise: 3 x failure
9.	Broomstick twist: 10 min
Friday ??? Repeat Monday (This is a two days on, one day off split)
Good luck


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> You actually can turn fat into muscle if you train regularly.


no, actually...you can't Fat and muscle are two separate things.
Tommy, welcome to the site. As with all new people to this great place, we invite you to read the stickies in the training and nutrition sections.
Do some reading, then please feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> no, actually...you can't Fat and muscle are two separate things.
> Tommy, welcome to the site. As with all new people to this great place, we invite you to read the stickies in the training and nutrition sections.
> Do some reading, then please feel free to ask questions.



If you like reading I recommend you the book "Totalee Awesome" by 8-time Mr O Lee Haney, there's a chapter on redistributing body weight


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> You actually can turn fat into muscle if you train regularly. Here???s a beginner program:
> Monday ??? Chest, shoulders, triceps
> 1.    Bench press: 1 w/u, 3 x 5-10
> 2.    Incline press: 3 x 8-10
> ...


 
Holy overload. Especially for a beginner.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> If you like reading I recommend you the book "Totalee Awesome" by 8-time Mr O Lee Haney, there's a chapter on redistributing body weight


I think you may either be confused or mistyped. Fat and muscle are two completely separate things. You cannot turn fat into muscle, or muscle into fat. 
Now...proper exercise and resistance training will reduce fat storage while increase lean muscle mass.

As in the opposite: lethargy will atrophy muscle mass and fat storage will increase.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Holy overload. Especially for a beginner.



That's just nine sets per bodypart. These sets are pyramided, increasing weight gradually. I began with this plan and it works, less is UNDERtraining


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Monday ??? Chest, shoulders, triceps
> 1.    Bench press: 1 w/u, 3 x 5-10
> 2.    Incline press: 3 x 8-10
> 3.    DB pullover: 3 x 10-12
> ...


I counted 27 sets for day 1.
That's a bit much.

if you are gonna do a push day....maybe a little modification:
you are saying: BEGINER (doesn't really know what they are doing, getting used to liftinng, etc)
reps need to stay closer to the 12-12 range till they really understand what they are doing.
Instead of doing 3 exercises for all groups, drop 1 exercise: 
Chest: Bench Press, Flyes

You don't need warm a warm up set for delts or tris, they are already warmed up from chest exercises.
I just saved you 11 sets of unecesarry work.  (minimum of 22 minutes of gym time)


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> Fat and muscle are two completely separate things.



Human body is not a separate thing. To give an example, if you take a break from training, your muscles quickly deflate, because your body doesn't need/want them, it prefers storing them as bodyfat. But when you start training again you quickly retrieve your muscles, with no significant changes in body weight


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Human body is not a separate thing. To give an example, if you take a break from training, your muscles quickly deflate, because your body doesn't need/want them, it prefers storing them as bodyfat. But when you start training again you quickly retrieve your muscles, with no significant changes in body weight



I would love to see that shown in an anatomy of physiology book.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Human body is not a separate thing. To give an example, if you take a break from training, your muscles quickly deflate, because your body doesn't need/want them, it prefers storing them as bodyfat. But when you start training again you quickly retrieve your muscles, with no significant changes in body weight


you sir, are incorrect and need to do some reading.
There are VERY separate things going on inside the human body that work together and when wrapped up in a way that resembles say....Jessica Alba...its a beautiful thing... 

You have skeletal structure, you have muscle tissue and you have fatty tisue as well as the nervous system, etc.
Unless of course, you are Chuck Norris...then that's a whole new thing.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> I counted 27 sets for day 1.
> That's a bit much.


These 27 sets take less than an hour. As I said before, less is undertraining. You can't fully work a large bodypart like chest or back with just two exercises unless you are an advanced HIT trainer. Warming up is always necessary, specially for delts


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> you sir, are incorrect and need to do some reading.


I read the best son. I mean Arnold, Haney, Yates, Coleman, etc
Maybe you need less reading and more gym practice. About Chuck Norris, I also read Bruce Lee, I like him more


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> I read the best son. I mean Arnold, Haney, Yates, Coleman, etc
> Maybe you need less reading and more gym practice. About Chuck Norris, I also read Bruce Lee, I like him more



you are a dumb ass.  have a nice day.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> These 27 sets take less than an hour. As I said before, less is undertraining. You can't fully work a large bodypart like chest or back with just two exercises unless you are an advanced HIT trainer. Warming up is always necessary, specially for delts


 


Metallibanger said:


> I read the best son. I mean Arnold, Haney, Yates, Coleman, etc
> Maybe you need less reading and more gym practice. About Chuck Norris, I also read Bruce Lee, I like him more


 
heh...you called me: Son....that's....funny...good to see you have a sense of humor.
and, I see that you're no longer saying that fat and muscle are one in the same. So there is  hope!

You are contradicting yourself. You are saying that someone using HIT can gain and grow by using only one working set per body part? (One of our members: Archangel does this and is an active competing body builder) But, if you are not HIT training, you have to use mass volume workouts? Why?
Let me refer you back to HIT to get your answer:
H: High
I: Intensity
T: Training

If you say you have to use 27 sets to 'kill' your workout, I say you aren't using enough intensity..and your favorite authors stated above say the same thing. 
Its been years since I read Arnold's book..but as I recall, he even tells newbies to use ONE exercise per body part, full body workouts, 3-times a week for the first 6-8 weeks. 

If I can do 27 sets in under an hour, then I wasn't training hard enough.

Metal: I used to train like you. I thought the same way. However, That was a LONG time ago. Once I found this site and met VERY knowlegable people, they showed me the error of my ways. Same thing: Too much volume.

When I come up w/ a new workout, I'll post it for feedback. Most common misstake: too much volume.

You are free to workout the way you feel makes progress.
The original poster said he is new to training. 27 sets is WAY too much volume for him.


I do use different training techniques: 
When I am doing only one main body part per week, yeah..i do hit 3-4 exercises for that muscle. 
When I do a push/pull routine, I will be hitting each group twice a week,  2 exercises are just fine. 

hmm...I've got the Tao of Jeet Kun Do...never read it...but I do make the sounds whenever possible....waaaahhhhH!


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> you are a dumb ass.  have a nice day.



Hi CKSCKR, I love your mom too...


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger, I'm a beginner and have done some of my homework. This site has helped like no other to get where I am. But it's plain to see that you have no usable knowledge at all. Do yourself a favor and read before you come up with things that are so obviously wrong that it hurts.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> heh...you called me: Son....that's....funny...good to see you have a sense of humor.


All right son, I realize that you have no idea about training. Now, get your Arnold book and tell me low volume, revisit Haney's and Coleman's workouts...
Even Dorian began doing more volume than later in his career
About HIT, I began with it, when you begin it works like everything else, but it's not a good approach for a beginner. And I have to tell you that I became the biggest guy in my gym in a matter of months... That's four years ago


----------



## StanUk (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> All right son, I realize that you have no idea about training. Now, get your Arnold book and tell me low volume, revisit Haney's and Coleman's workouts...
> Even Dorian began doing more volume than later in his career
> About HIT, I began with it, when you begin it works like everything else, but it's not a good approach for a beginner. And I have to tell you that I became the biggest guy in my gym in a matter of months... That's four years ago



Your an idiot. You've been reading material that is only going to yield good results for people who plan on taking a truck load of steroids, otherwise there is an exceptionally strong chance of overtraining and not seeing any kind of progress.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

You're a funny guy.
have you noticed..nobody insulting me...or ridiculing anything I post?
hmm...wonder why that is...but I have no idea about training...but keep thinking the way you do.

There's a saying: You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.

metal: I'm done with you.

UFC and Tommy:
again, welcome to the boards. Please read the stickies and learn.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Your an idiot. You've been reading material that is only going to yield good results for people who plan on taking a truck load of steroids, otherwise there is an exceptionally strong chance of overtraining and not seeing any kind of progress.


You're gay. I'm an experienced 245-pound NATURAL bodybuilder
"If you were me, you'd be in luck. But you're not, so you suck" Superjoint Ritual


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> You're a funny guy.
> have you noticed..nobody insulting me...or ridiculing anything I post?


That's because they're girly men like you


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 4, 2008)

Personality can open doors, but only character can keep them open.
                                    Elmer G. Letterman, a very wise man.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> That's because they're girly men like you



Your shit does stink FYI.  So if you wanna stay here. Wise up.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 4, 2008)

Banger, you are still in the mass delusion caused by bodybuilding mags and pros. This forum is not.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe this is a bunch-of-ignorant-skinny-guys-forum...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Die.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 4, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Die.



x 2


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

The truth hurts. Skinny guys...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> The truth hurts. Skinny guys...


 
Hey O-Superior One...your mom is calling, she wants you to hurry home, do your chores and get ready for dinner...and if you're a good boy and clean your plate, she may even let you watch Sponge Bob tonight!
sincerely, 
The Skinny Guys


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 4, 2008)

That's person #2 in my ignore list.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> Hey O-Superior One...your mom is calling, she wants you to hurry home, do your chores and get ready for dinner...and if you're a good boy and clean your plate, she may even let you watch Sponge Bob tonight!
> sincerely,
> The Skinny Guys



At least you admit that you're a skinny guy. O-Superior One? I like it Super Zero in Training


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> At least you admit that you're a skinny guy. O-Superior One? I like it Super Zero in Training


You like being referred to as: Super Zero while you are training?
does that come with a cape and mask? Do you have a theme song?

lemme guess: It sounds something like this:
_*HERE I COME TO OVERTRAIN!!!!!!*_

 
I crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you wear your Super Zero pink jammers in the gym baby?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Do you wear your Super Zero pink jammers in the gym baby?


how'd you know they were pink???
stalker!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Do you wear your Super Zero pink jammers in the gym baby?


Dude...wow...seriously...that's the best you've got? How....3rd grade of you.
If you are gonna provide any amount of entertainment value to this forum, you're gonna have to raise you're game a bit...

I'd love to help ya with this....but I've already spent an extra hour of the government's dime.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> The truth hurts. Skinny guys...



i think its funny that you want to talk shit on the way people look without posting pics of yourself. you told him to do a push/pull split, thats good, but the example you gave is terrible.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 5, 2008)

Someone ban this metallibanger fool... It's probably Foreman or some old troll.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 5, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> You actually can turn fat into muscle if you train regularly. Here???s a beginner program:
> Monday ??? Chest, shoulders, triceps
> 1.	Bench press: 1 w/u, 3 x 5-10
> 2.	Incline press: 3 x 8-10
> ...





Wow, that is the worst program I have ever seen.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 5, 2008)

The example you gave is terrible... the worst program I have ever seen... metallibanger fool...
"A million flies can't be wrong" Old proverb


----------



## Namo (Jan 5, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> You actually can turn fat into muscle if you train regularly. Here???s a beginner program:
> Monday ??? Chest, shoulders, triceps
> 1.	Bench press: 1 w/u, 3 x 5-10
> 2.	Incline press: 3 x 8-10
> ...



3 sets of curls for the biceps?   way too much isolation....   the small muscle groups are getting way more volume than the large groups, how is this logical?


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 5, 2008)

What's curious is nobody gives something "better"


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 5, 2008)

Namo said:


> 3 sets of curls for the biceps?   way too much isolation....   the small muscle groups are getting way more volume than the large groups, how is this logical?



If you read properly, it's three sets of each exercise for each body part


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 5, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> If you read properly, it's three sets of each exercise for each body part


 
4. BB curl: 1 w/u, 3 x 6-10
5. DB curl: 3 x 6-10
6. Concentration curl: 3 x 6-10

What are the three different body parts?


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 5, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> 4. BB curl: 1 w/u, 3 x 6-10
> 5. DB curl: 3 x 6-10
> 6. Concentration curl: 3 x 6-10
> 
> What are the three different body parts?



Are you stupid or what? Biceps is a bodypart, chest is a bodypart, brain is a bodypart...


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought that Barbell Curls, Dumbbell Curls, and Concentration Curls were all biceps  exercises. I don't get it, really.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anybody here knows the difference between a body part and an exercise? Let's start with the basics...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

..................................................
..................................................


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 5, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Are you stupid or what? Biceps is a bodypart, chest is a bodypart, brain is a bodypart...


 
Ohhhh gotcha. Yeah that was my bad. Brain fart. Easy buddy...

I still say that program is way too much word for one day though.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> You like being referred to as: Super Zero while you are training?
> does that come with a cape and mask? Do you have a theme song?
> 
> lemme guess: It sounds something like this:
> ...



I almost missed this!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 5, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Does anybody here knows the difference between a body part and an exercise? Let's start with the basics...



So then, the new years resolutions bring in the new crop of retards and trolls. Hopefully this will blow over in a month. 

Its very simple dude. You are fake, trying to impress us, you have failed, and now your reputation has been established as the site's new champion douche nozzle in just a few days. 

Nice Work!


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 5, 2008)

MTHRFCK There's a mental reterdation center talking on my screen... I've got better things to do than wasting my time with you subnormals


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## MCx2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> The example you gave is terrible... the worst program I have ever seen... metallibanger fool...
> "A million flies can't be wrong" Old proverb



Yeah they can. Last time I checked, flies flock to shit.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> MTHRFCK There's a mental reterdation center talking on my screen... I've got better things to do than wasting my time with you subnormals



That's not a monitor, that's your mirror.


----------



## Big G (Jan 5, 2008)

KelJu said:


> your reputation has been established as the site's new champion douche nozzle in just a few days.



Phew! I've said a few douchey things along the way too. I'm happy to hear I'm not the all-time Champ. That's a start, right? 



Witchblade said:


> That's person #2 in my ignore list.



Just checking... Can you see this... ?


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 5, 2008)

you ain't shit to me. What a bunch of losers


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 5, 2008)

Big G said:


> Just checking... Can you see this... ?


Aye.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 6, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> you ain't shit to me. What a bunch of losers



All jokes and insults aside, if you don't like any of us, why not simply go away? Salvage whats left of your pride and move along.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 6, 2008)

KelJu said:


> All jokes and insults aside, if you don't like any of us, why not simply go away? Salvage whats left of your pride and move along.



HA HA HA My pride touches the sky pathetic loser


----------



## KelJu (Jan 7, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> HA HA HA My pride touches the sky pathetic loser


----------



## Elson (Jan 8, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Human body is not a separate thing. To give an example, if you take a break from training, your muscles quickly deflate, because your body doesn't need/want them, it prefers storing them as bodyfat. But when you start training again you quickly retrieve your muscles, with no significant changes in body weight


storing them as body fat?  aint ever seen that one in any of my texts, plus the guys a beginner, should stick to compounds..regardless of being the biggest guy in your gym, People are DIFFERENT


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 8, 2008)

Elson said:


> storing them as body fat?  aint ever seen that one in any of my texts, plus the guys a beginner, should stick to compounds..regardless of being the biggest guy in your gym, People are DIFFERENT



What can I tell you? You don't know the difference between a deadlift and a leg curl...


----------



## Elson (Jan 8, 2008)

ouch my pride...
keep looking...you'll find a couple more of my newbie questions


----------



## Mista (Jan 8, 2008)

Make this a sticky!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2008)

^Agreed.  This cocksucker should NOT be banned.  At least, not yet.

How did I miss this thread?


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 9, 2008)

Would you like to be men? Well... you can't . Bye bye girls, you're boring me


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2008)

.....Good one!


----------



## UFC rocks (Jan 9, 2008)

wow my thread has become a battle ground, Metallibanger i dont want to piss you off, but maybe you should stop pissing off everone on this site, just chill out man, relax.


----------

